
France Plans 5% Digital Tax as Governments Chase Internet Giants - ytNumbers
https://www.bloombergquint.com/politics/france-plans-5-digital-tax-as-governments-chase-internet-giants
======
ytNumbers
This seems like a remarkably easy way for governments to raise revenue without
directly harming their citizens. Not all 193 sovereign countries in the world
can (or would want to) implement such a tax. But, I can imagine that there are
dozens of countries that are going to view this new approach to taxation as
the easiest money they've ever confiscated.

------
gamechangr
This was posted yesterday with a great discussion going....

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19294213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19294213)

